# Would you date the Male/Female version of yourself?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

If you could date someone that was like you in every way: (personality type, mannerisms, interests ) except they were the opposite gender. (or same if gay's your way)


Would you date them?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd probably have a crush for her but I doubt a relationship would work out well, I think you'd get annoyed by someone that is the exact same as you...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. I'm not into milky white guys. I'd prefer someone more easygoing/laid back than me. Someone with better social skills but hehehe that isn't saying much. I tried dating one neurotic guy...wait two. They both got offended all the time by my delicate words. Also went on one date with a nerdy guy who was very awkward.....nope...not going to work.

Similar interests would be good though and it would be great if they were a nocturnal vegetarian.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I might be horrified to witness how I actually come across to others, but sure, I'd give it a shot.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

definitely


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hawt, yes


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

hmm when i try to imagine this, what i imagine the girl being like an imaginary sister, which makes it hard to imagine how such a relationship could be satisfying (like, could you find that person novel and interesting, or would they feel like a sibling to you?).

but okay sure, but probably not with any monogamous restrictions, but that would probably be okay, since i feel like we would be able to agree on that.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

^ typical american attitude , too scared to date such men


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Maybe. It would take a long time to get to know each other though.


----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)

Probably not, I think I'd kind of hate him actually.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

No, because my sister looks like a female version of me. If it was just personality wise but didn't look like me maybe....


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

ew incest


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yep. Would it last/be a good idea? Not as sure about that.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Another pointless thread aimed at making more people feel crappy about themselves than they already do.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, probably lol.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

No. I don't like myself.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Hmm, no.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Definitely! I would be one sexy girl. ;D


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Ya I did date a female version of myself, I was 22 she was 16 tho... I didn't wanna interfere with her schooling plus I didn't have a job... But a month later I got the sickest easiest job of my life and made so much money..... too bad I was to shy. Too much stress going on.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

It depends if we were actually attracted to each other and treated each other well. 

A female version of myself would look much like my eldest sister. She can be a very pretty gal if she could stand it. 

Would I date anybody who looked like my sister?.. the answer is no. I wouldn't date anybody who looked like an immediate family member regardless if they were attractive.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

A self-absorbed, moody boyfriend who would ignore me most of the time. There's some appeal to me- no clinginess and few demands, just a clinical and sterile relationship.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No, there are so many people who are better than I am


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

I would


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. I look pretty bad if I do say so myself, and not in a good way. So a male version would be... uh ;-;


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

if they were the best version of myself, yes.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Another pointless thread aimed at making more people feel crappy about themselves than they already do.


There's a lot more "Yes" votes than "No" votes.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I seriously don't think so. haha


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

It would fail. I need someone who is mostly my opposite.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

That's so weird to imagine. . .
I don't imagine I'd be very appealing as a male.
So I guess not.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Absolutely, I'm more compatible with myself than anyone else.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Similar interests would be good though and it would be great if they were a nocturnal vegetarian.


Is that someone who eats meat in the day, and becomes a vegetarian at night?


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

My girlfriend is almost just like me and it's perfect so yup


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

No. Admittedly, I would find a lot of my personality traits attractive in a female, just not all of them. Besides, I prefer that she's different from me in significant ways.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd be fun for us to have all the same interests, but there'd probably be a lot of awkward silences and stuff like this which wouldn't make it optimal, but still i'd give it a try


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

We'd probably get along at first...but I'd most likely end up stabbing him in the face with a fork.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I wouldn't go with someone like me. I don't think my parents would approve.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe. :stu


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I would date me. I do have good traits, and we'd understand each other perfectly!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

No, that would be sort of creepy.

Plus I don't date females anyways :blush:blush:blush


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i wont date me if i was a female


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Are you kidding me!?
This is like a wet dream! :lol


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

If I encounter someone that is the male version of me, I would try to friend that person so hard. I wouldn't want to date them.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

F uck no


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

No, I hate myself.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes and I'm married to him.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

hell ya, the female me would be one smexy lass. :teeth


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Perhaps.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd propose on the spot she'll say no then fart and we'll life happily ever after.


----------



## hondatech03 (Apr 26, 2013)

No. That would be one crazy girl.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Hell no! I hate myself


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Dating the Female Version of Myself? Hell Yeah!


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I wish to **** they made me in male form.


----------



## walkingonice (May 1, 2013)

No way. My female friends admire me for being a ****, but I don't date ****s myself, so I'd probably just have a ****buddy relationship with the female version of myself.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I don't know, because I can't see myself and it's beginning to feel like I have turned into some sort of monster in the eyes of others. So my answer is maybe.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nope, Would need someone a bit more outgoing then me. Only positive thing I could see dating someone like myself would be the sex. It would be so fun.


----------



## anastasia228 (Apr 7, 2013)

Absolutely! :yes


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

no. I like the idea of my s/o being almost a counter weight and I to them, keeping each other level and such, I appreciate and enjoy hearing different thoughts, opinions. Similar interests is enough, dating someone exactly like me would be .. boring... or just my best friend forever.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh hell no! I wouldn't want to deal with my clingy, needy, OCD ***. I pity the boy who falls for me.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

Maybe 

I've never been interested in dating, but if we had all the same interests, views, and if she had the same issues I had (so wouldn't be looking for something beyond what I could give) than that might do it for me.

We'd probably be one of those weird couples that put tinfoil in their windows and throw glow-in-the-dark tennis balls at one another.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

no ****ing way, if i met the exact version of myself i'd probably spit in the face.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hell yea, that would be hawt...!!!


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

Dating a guy version of myself would be interesting.


----------



## G4Z (May 8, 2013)

That'd be too boring.


----------



## jenlee (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh yeah, I would finally have a playmate that gets me! Ahh, we'd have some fun! That's all I want, I don't want lots of money or a fancy house or anything like that... I just want a male version of me!


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Mentally wise, GOD YES!

Physically wise, GOD NO!


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

yuck, never


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

intredasting


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

If you slept with a clone of yourself, would it be masturbation, incest, or plain ol' homosexual sex. Or a combination of 2 or all 3?

That is the question.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I put yes, the female version of me would be hot!  (at least I think/hope so)


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I voted no, but maybe.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hell no, I suck.


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

Personality wise, probably not cause I hate myself. Interests wise, then yes. I would like the person I'm dating to have things in common with me.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

cooperativeCreature said:


> If you slept with a clone of yourself, would it be masturbation, incest, or plain ol' homosexual sex. Or a combination of 2 or all 3?
> 
> That is the question.


No it's not. No one is asking that question. Only you. :teeth


----------

